# Create ISO



## nORKy (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,

How can I create an ISO? I don't want a FreeBSD install ISO; just put some files _on an ISO_*.*

Thanks you*.*


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 28, 2013)

nORKy said:
			
		

> How can I create an ISO ?


Grab the sysutils/cdrtools port, it contains everything you need. In this particular case you'd want the mkisofs program which can generate an ISO image for you.


----------

